# What is wrong in this picture?



## wyogoob




----------



## GaryFish

The tags on the truck are expired.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Well I cheated but an earwig?


----------



## Dunkem

looks like its stuck on the inside of the window?


----------



## Critter

Dunkem said:


> looks like its stuck on the inside of the window?


That way you don't go through too much nectar water.


----------



## sawsman

Everything but a hummingbird.


I have a regular five or six birds coming to mine and of course they all think they own it. :smile:



.


----------



## wyogoob

*We Have A Winner!!*



LostLouisianian said:


> Well I cheated but an earwig?


YES


----------



## Kingfisher

hers some hummers for your earwig goob


----------



## longbow

Dunkem said:


> looks like its stuck on the inside of the window?


That's what I thought but, knowing Goob, I thought he might be raising a flock of hummingbirds in his house for the meat. I can't wait to see his post on breasting and cooking his hummingbirds.


----------



## Packfish

earwigs and hornets in ours. Migration must be coming thru now- we went from 10 to 40 this week.


----------



## bekins24

Kingfisher said:


> hers some hummers for your earwig goob


Those are some great pictures King!


----------



## KineKilla

That almost looks like it's on a 2nd story window...didn't realize grasshoppers would/could jump that high.


----------



## LostLouisianian

When I was out walking the Chessie yesterday evening I came across a Mimosa tree in our neighborhood and there was two hummingbirds fighting over the tree, finally one chased the other one off and then proceeded to feed on the flowers in the tree. Never saw a hummingbird fight before but it was pretty awesome


----------



## JerryH

We have 3 feeders in the backyard and in the evenings I can't walk in the backyard. The Hummingbird fights are incredible!


----------



## 2full

The humming birds started slow at the cabin this year. 
But, the last week or two they have gone nuts. 
I went thru 5 feeders at 16 oz.each in 4 days this week. 
Had been going thru maybe 3 a week before last week. 
Love to watch them.


----------



## Kingfisher

had that problem of small feeders and running out. try this. 10 section of 1.5 or 2 inch white pvc pipe. plug one end and on the other an elbow with a screw in plug. will hold about 2+ quarts of food. drill holes every foot or so, paint flowers with fingernail polish... bring on them hummers... I have 2 at my cabin and regularly have up to 30+ birds.


----------



## Kingfisher

here is a picture... lowes didn't have the right sized plug so I had to make due but my other one has a full size (1.5 inch) and is much easier to pour the sugar water into.


----------



## LostLouisianian

OK so um goob, where's the earwig recipe's? :grin:


----------



## Dunkem

Got three feeders hanging by my kitchen window,no hummers? Noticed a lot of yellow jackets hanging around,found the nest (a big one) only got stung twice-O,- but killed those nasty things and almost instantly had hummers feeding. Kind of weird.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dunkem said:


> Got three feeders hanging by my kitchen window,no hummers? Noticed a lot of yellow jackets hanging around,found the nest (a big one) only got stung twice-O,- but killed those nasty things and almost instantly had hummers feeding. Kind of weird.


I picked up foaming wasp spray, works like a charm, they aren't able to fly when you hit them with it.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks kingfisher, can't keep my two filled. Good idea

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

My feeder is getting pounded daily with hummingbirds. It's great! I'm still trying to figure out how the earwigs are getting in the hanging feeder though.


----------



## 2full

Just got back from the cabin. Been there since Friday afternoon. 
I added another big feeder a couple of weeks ago. 
It helped a bunch. Have a lot of action. 

The buck I want has 9 lives. Should of had hIm 4 times. 
Will keep chasing him .......guess I'm getting too old ?????


----------



## Truelife

That's not an earwig, that's a small pronghorn antelope coming over the horizon of the feeder. The Ant Man may be sitting in a blind at that water hole waiting to stick and arrow in him.


----------



## 2full

Just checking back in....
Just got back from cabin again. 
The buck I was chasing finally ran out of lives last nite !!!!
He is not a big one, but is my first kicker buck. 
A 3 point with matching kickers on both sides. 
Got a 30 yard shot with him not knowing I was there. 

And, the humming birds have slowed down again. Can't figure then out this year.


----------

